# MK1 Caddy reverse lights



## Cowboy Curtis (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how to wire up the revere lights for my Caddy as they are the last thing I need in order to pass inspection for the year.
Most of the pieces are there but some are MIA. I outlined the wiring diagram by color:
Green=present and accounted for
Orange=questionable/unknown
Red=missing










Lights are there, grounded, wired to the grey connector under the dash. 7 wires go into the grey connector, 9(?) come out the other side. No visible wires go to the reverse switch and there are no loose ended wires in the engine bay or under the dash. The green/blue wire is plugged into the fusebox but never makes it to the reverse switch either.

The blue/green wire goes in the fuse box but there isn't a second blue/green wire that leaves the fusebox. Other fuses only have one wire though, so maybe it only needs the one?

There are a blue/green wire and a black/grey wire plugged into something else in the engine bay though. So my first attempt at this was taking the blue/green and black/grey wires from the mystery plug and plugging them into the reverse switch following this guide: http://www.brokevw.com/reverseswitch.html, then i took an 18g wire and connected it to the same fuse as my blue/green wire on one end and tapped it into the 12g red/black ignition wire on the other end (essentially the orange section of the diagram).

That did not work out, as when I turned the key all the way to the start position (but did not try to start the vehicle) it would attempt to start the engine even with the clutch not depressed. So I returned things back to normal

Can anybody provide any guidance with this issue? I am unsure of whether or not I need 2 wires at the fuse and also how the 18g wire connects to terminal 15 and the 12g wire for the ignition switch


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Cowboy Curtis said:


> No visible wires go to the reverse switch


tl. So run a wire from the fuse to the switch. Run another wire from the switch to the wire going to the lights at the back of the car.


----------



## Cowboy Curtis (Jul 21, 2013)

dennisgli said:


> tl. So run a wire from the fuse to the switch. Run another wire from the switch to the wire going to the lights at the back of the car.


This is pretty stupid but I never actually tried the lights with the correctly colored wires (that run to the mystery sensor) plugged into the reverse switch. I only tried it when I tapped the fuse into the ignition wire.
That sounds like the most basic and reasonable place to start from


----------

